# Cavaliers @ Pistons | Eastern Conference Finals - Game 5 | May 31st, 2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 5*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(2-2) @* *Detroit Pistons** (2-2)*

_*Thursday, May 31st, 2007*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *The Palace of Auburn Hills*, Auburn Hills, Michigan

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*DETROIT PISTONS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*​
*•* LeBron James will need a strong game in Detroit and play in Michigan like how he does at Quicken Loans Arena. The James that attacks and doesn't settle for jumpers until he finds his rhythm is needed. Daniel Gibson has to keep hitting his shots because the team needs him to take pressure off LeBron. The James/Gibson duo has to strike again.

*•* Cleveland has to be ready for a more intense and physical Pistons' effort. Game 5 may very well be the hardest game yet. 

*DETROIT PISTONS’ NOTES*​
*•* Billups needs to get on track, take better care of the ball, make better deisions and look for his shot more often instead of trying to draw fouls with the fakes. It appears the refs are looking at his moves closely now, so Chauncey needs to just play his game. 

*•* The Pistons need to find a way to slow down Gibson. Several Cavaliers are now using a fake and driving into the lane, so the Pistons need to be ready to defend against deep jumpshots and drives. The Pistons' defense needs to be flexible and not assume Cleveland is going to do one thing. 

*OVERVIEW*​
Cleveland has a good shot at winning the series if they can steal Game 5 from the Pistons. Whoever loses this game will be nearly knocked out of this series. The Cavs have to win this because the Pistons have homecourt advantage. Go Cavs!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Many NBA teams have seen championship hopes crushed at the Palace, where the Pistons have celebrated three titles and numerous other deep playoff runs. That includes the Cavaliers, who tasted their final defeat last May in its not-so-friendly confines. In fact, in the LeBron James era, the Cavaliers are 4-12 in the Palace. In the playoffs, of which there is beginning to be quite a history, they are just 1-5.
> Yet as the team arrived Wednesday at its posh hotel about 10 miles away -- where the bellmen know most of the Cavs' traveling party by name now -- it was with a quiet confidence. The Eastern Conference finals may indeed be at a 2-2 draw and the favored Pistons still own the extremely valuable home-court advantage.
> But after taking both games in Cleveland and looking back on those near misses in the first two games of the series, losing both by three points in the closing seconds, the Cavs feel as if they have an excellent chance to pull off the upset. It largely depends on the outcome of tonight's Game 5.
> And it's not only because of their recent two victories at home, but also the continued solid defense they've played in the series. The Pistons are averaging just 81.8 points as different players have taken turns struggling.
> ...


*Rough treatment*


> After he scored a career-high 21 points and earned 12 trips to the foul line in Game 4, Daniel Gibson is expecting to get rough treatment from the Pistons in Game 5. It already started at the end of Game 4, when Chris Webber was slapped with a technical foul for an excessive hit to Gibson on a drive to the basket.
> ``My lip's hanging right now a little bit (from the hit),'' Gibson said Wednesday. ``Those guys are tough competitors, so I know if I go to the basket, they'll put me on my back. But I'll get right back up and go again.''


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/17303117.htm


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *Q: *Can the Cavaliers actually beat Detroit in this series and go to the NBA Finals for the first time?
> *A: *I want to say... YES.
> *Q: *But?
> *A: *But I don't know.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/17303029.htm


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> After watching the Pistons and Cavaliers battle through 11 postseason contests over the last two seasons, it's fairly easy to determine what each team needs to do to win Thursday night's Game 5.
> 
> And, with that in mind, it's just as easy to get frustrated with either team should it fail to meet those standards. These guys know what they need to do to take the series, so you can't blame observers (and fans of sound pro basketball) for throwing inanimate objects against the nearest wall when either squad ends a lazy 24-second possession with a fadeaway 22-footer.
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/si...7_playoffs/2007/05/all-about-offense-now.html

This I thought was a very good article.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

1st was okay, could have been worse. 

Need to try to close the gap this qtr and take the lead before halftime. Don't want to go in tied or behind with the 3rd qtr collapse on the way


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Pistons current lead may be the biggest they've had on us in this series. I wonder if the ejection will hurt them or if Maxiell will play so well, that it doesn't matter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Press is killing our offense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Play Lebron the rest of the half. We can't afford to go into the 3rd qtr down 8-10 pts


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice drive by Boobie


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron getting his rest is scary now because the Pistons have a decent lead. Nice dunk by Sasha. Stay close Cleveland.


----------



## ManiacInsane (Jul 29, 2006)

Damn, Cavs are really giving Detroit a tough time, DET can't go on a run at all

and this is The Palace...??

Cleveland will get back in it in the second half if not the rest of the first.

*knocks on wood


----------



## ManiacInsane (Jul 29, 2006)

Yup, you can tell me i was right later


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails 51-52 at halftime. All things considered, it's not bad.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good 1st half. This is IN the Palace after beating them two straight games...to whether the storm and get back within 1 possession is pretty solid.

Need a good 3rd to win this game though


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pistons just bury us every single 3rd quarter. Frustrating to watch


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This stretch of the game will make or break things. While Webber picked up another foul, Maxiell is back in the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm glad LeBron's hand isn't too messed up. Talk about a scary moment.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big 3 by Boobie! The game is tied after three quarters of play 70-70.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn I love me some Boobie Gibson


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs need to continue to let Gibson run the point down the stretch! Play Lebron off the ball


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z with some hoops. Go Z.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie can't foul out of this game...we need him out there


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice move to the rim by James. Cleveland has to play strong now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big 3 by James.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Bad foul shooting. Another to the wire finish.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with the jam! But Billups hits the 3-ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Go for the tie


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron ties the game!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Billups tried drawing a foul at the end. Wow. The ball rimmed out. 

OVERTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

the LeBrunsta should do this all game long, just go and dunk it on them...What poise you all are showing, look at thei diff, games 1 and 2 you all were close couldnt beat Detroit's championship poise, you all win games 3/4 and now yyou all have da confidence..Lets seee hwo Ot plays out


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Not a fan of E Snow staying in to start OT. Good defense, but..


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Drew is gone.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Im stuneed taht detroit hasnt gone to the zone, Lebron is now getting in da paint at will


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

1:37 to go. Cleveland calls for time.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

emm, it dont get better den dis, unless miami was in it for me


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Good defense by James.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The LEBRUNSTA James...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with a tough shot. It was a horrible shot..... but it went in. OMG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I didn't like that time out by Coach Brown. Bad play here and now Detroit has a final chance. 

Worst case scenario.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Why use a time out there, then just run an ISo, not even run a set play, no need for the TO, hers da game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Double OT.

That strategy backfired.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ugggh. Pistons don't even have to make a shot to tie the game with 4 straight FT's. 

And Mike Brown with the worst TO management i've ever seen.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Losing Gibson hurts.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Mike brown is too young to coch IMO, yall need to get lebron a HOF coach to get him to the next level..


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Z is gone. Ouch.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron for 3. Wow.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

There is 11.4 seconds remaining in the game. Cleveland calls a full time out. We need to run a good play here for LeBron.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

How perfect would it be if Lebron hits teh game winner....Hes in a zone right now, a matrix, like wade was last year..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

GAme over, Lebron's hittin this...im callin it


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LEBRON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2.2 seconds second. 

DO NOT FOUL ON A 3! DO NOT LEAVE AN OPEN 3!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I called it thank you very much


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

* Cleveland 109, Detroit 107*


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Box Score*

Instant classic...


----------



## ManiacInsane (Jul 29, 2006)

Cavs in 6


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

good game. never shoulda went to double OT, bad coaching... 
i gotta say, if they refs had balls lebron woulda scored 70. they missed a zillion fouls on him, he needs to get himself a big fat Tech in game 6 early. that last layup he was hit pretty hard by maxiel, probably the most obvious call and he didn't get it. rip hamilton got 100% wrist on the pavlocic block, and the best of all.. hilarious.. verrejo got fouled 25 times in 2 seconds and then to top it off, chauncey bulldozes him into the ground.. no call lol. that was classic. 
my man DJ got some playing time too!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I wonder when NBATV will reply this, probably tommrow, it really shoudl be now, lol


----------



## Astral (Apr 23, 2007)

YEAH!! GO CAVS! GO BRON BRON! WHOO!
:mob::cheers:

P.S. I'm a nj fan :>


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man did Mike Brown get bailed out on this one by James


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

LeBron was Wade-esc tonight... 

I won't rain on the parade b/c I think there was alot of bad plays/calls both ways, but LeBron stole the show tonight...When you score all but one of your team's points in the last 16+ minutes of the game AND win, you deserve all the respect in the world. Either Flip Saunders has no clue as a coach, or Detroit has no answer, but I don't know how you don't force someone else to beat you with traps/double teams/flagrant fouls/cheating to stop LeBron all that time. Nonetheless, an amazing game to watch no matter who you're rooting for.


----------



## Spudd (Jun 20, 2004)

All i can say is wow. There is just nothing you can do when Lebron is playing like this. You could tell how reluctant they were to double him on some occasions purely because of his reputation as a passer. Apart from Mike Brown wasting a timeout, i think the rest of his coaching was good. His rotations were superb & 1 of the biggest reasons Lebron had so many decent looks was because Brown was willing to stick with the shooters on the floor. I think people dont realise how much of a difference it makes when Jones & Marshall are out on the court. 

The thing that impressed me most about Lebron today was that he finally had that killer instinct in him that people always said he lacked. Just by looking at him you could tell he wasnt gonna let this game slip away. His shot selection was superb. Even thouh he was hitting everything, he still tried to get to the ring, even on the game winner. 

We have to win game 6. Gotta come out firing & get the crowd into it.

1 complaint. Sasha has to be inolved in the offensive sets. He rarely touches the ball in attacking opportunities & this leads to him trying to force action in his rare touches.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

wow I had to come back on here and post amazing game by James tonight


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Fly young man, fly!*


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1Px-jPm_TU


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

You know I'm rewatching this game and there better not be *****ing about Lebron getting favorable calls. Cavs were up by 1 with about 5 minutes to go and these are the calls that start popping up almost one right after the other:
1) Sheed hacking Lebron and not touching any ball but no call made
2) Rip on a cut throws his body into Sasha and flops down to draw an offensive foul
3) Sasha backing down Prince gets called for an offensive foul for use of his offhand which he does NOT extend
4) Rip going to the line when supposedly Gibson fouled him but when I watch on Tivo: no contact

We went down 7 at this point and seemed out of it


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> You know I'm rewatching this game and there better not be *****ing about Lebron getting favorable calls. Cavs were up by 1 with about 5 minutes to go and these are the calls that start popping up almost one right after the other:
> 1) Sheed hacking Lebron and not touching any ball but no call made
> 2) Rip on a cut throws his body into Sasha and flops down to draw an offensive foul
> 3) Sasha backing down Prince gets called for an offensive foul for use of his offhand which he does NOT extend
> ...


Agree on all four points, also watched the DVR version.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> You know I'm rewatching this game and there better not be *****ing about Lebron getting favorable calls. Cavs were up by 1 with about 5 minutes to go and these are the calls that start popping up almost one right after the other:
> 1) Sheed hacking Lebron and not touching any ball but no call made
> 2) Rip on a cut throws his body into Sasha and flops down to draw an offensive foul
> 3) Sasha backing down Prince gets called for an offensive foul for use of his offhand which he does NOT extend
> ...


You understand that if a Pistons fan went through and re-watched the game, they could find just as many "bad" calls. It happens both ways, in every game, sometimes worse for one team over the other, but it's going to happen to everyone.

I know Sheed looked like he got fouled on his turnaround late in the game when it looked like he was going to go crazy and pick up a T, for example.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> You understand that if a Pistons fan went through and re-watched the game, they could find just as many "bad" calls. It happens both ways, in every game, sometimes worse for one team over the other, but it's going to happen to everyone.
> 
> I know Sheed looked like he got fouled on his turnaround late in the game when it looked like he was going to go crazy and pick up a T, for example.


You missed my point: there are a group of detractors who'll find some dubious calls that went in the Cavs favor and claim superstar treatment and the like. For evidence against that there were plenty of calls however that went against the Cavs


----------

